# First Legs Now Hands. Podcaster/author Shares She Was Called Out For Not Washing



## brg240 (Jun 13, 2019)

:Nono:




Spoiler


----------



## SoniT (Jun 13, 2019)

That's nasty. That's how germs are spread.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jun 13, 2019)

Because you're late you can't spare 45 seconds to wash your hands? Oh!


----------



## brg240 (Jun 13, 2019)

I am disgusted. Kudos to the lady that called her out

—————————
if you are familiar with crooked media (Pod save America/pod save the people/etc) she has a pod with them.

It’s the only one I’ve never listened to.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 13, 2019)

I’m confused why anyone would post about this if it happened to them. 

I’m also confused about people calling other people out on hand hygiene. Unless that person is about to go and operate on your loved one or go cook your food, then shaking your head internally and keeping your mouth closed is probably best.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jun 13, 2019)

You are already late- wash your hands.

How many things do your hands come into contact between leaving the stall and running to the studio?


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jun 13, 2019)

I probably wouldn’t have called her out but I would’ve given her a mean stank eye.  All this hepatitis, influenza, amongst other things going around... WASH YA HANDS!  Washing your hands is not a personal matter/preference.  It affects us all.

I went to Pei Wei a few days ago for takeout. It’s in a plaza and on the end of the building.  As I was walking up an employee (yt) came outside to smoke a cigarette.  I ordered my food and sat down to wait.  At Pei Wei the kitchen is open.  A few minutes later, fella that went out to smoke a cigarette as I was walking up came back in.  I made it a point to watch and see if he would wash his hands when he went back to the kitchen.  He didn’t wash his hands or put on gloves and immediately he started tossing the food that was in the wok . I went back to the counter for a refund .


----------



## Kanky (Jun 13, 2019)

I would rather people be an extra minute or two late and wash their hands then show up timely but with bodily fluids and germs on their hands. 

Bet she touches people and tries to bring in food to share. 

ETA: This is super common for white folks btw. That’s why she felt so comfortable sharing this on Twitter.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 13, 2019)

Good! I'm glad someone call them out. The main reason communicable diseases dropped dramatically during the turn of the last century was not vaccines or antibiotics - it was washing hands and everything hands touched. We need to focus on "herd cleanliness" above anything else. I have heard plenty of white folks complaining about other white folks not washing their hands, especially at work. We need more public service announcements about this issue, and in multiple languages, if you get my drift.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 13, 2019)

My old job did a hand washing day and went around screening people’s hands. Well one of the women docs just came out of the bathroom and happily let them screen her hands just so proud that she knew she would be good- she didn’t scrub the back of her hands 

Scrubbing is what really removes the bacteria. People really do need a wake up call. That might actually violate the SM policy of wherever she works. She works in the medical field and posted that?!  Whatever hospital she works at reputation just took a hit.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 13, 2019)

Who in the foxtrot uniform charlie kilo is not washing their hands, especially at a hospital?


----------



## meka72 (Jun 13, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Who in the foxtrot uniform charlie kilo is not washing their hands, especially at a hospital?


Your post laid me out!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 13, 2019)

meka72 said:


> Your post laid me out!


They told me not to curse, I’m not cursing, not even fake cursing 

She nasty though.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 13, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I’m confused why anyone would post about this if it happened to them.
> 
> *I’m also confused about people calling other people out on hand hygiene.* Unless that person is about to go and operate on your loved one or go cook your food, then shaking your head internally and keeping your mouth closed is probably best.



I'm not about to confront a fully grown adult stranger about washing their hands.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 13, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm not about to confront a fully grown adult stranger about washing their hands.


People are crazy and if they are bold enough to not wash their hands in a public restroom, the amount of nastiness in their life is beyond anything a rebuke from me can accomplish


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Jun 13, 2019)

There are things that are just non-negotiable to me.  Washing my hands after using the bathroom is one of those things.  Sometimes I use the stall at work to change into my fitness clothes without actually using the facilities and I still wash my hands upon leaving the stall.  Just plain nasty.


----------



## LostInAdream (Jun 13, 2019)

I wash my hands fifty eleven times a day. Before I use the restroom and after, when I come in the house from outside, before I eat after I eat, after I’m done reading or writing, when I get to school, when I get to work, before sex and after, before and after I touch my hair, before I wash up and after putting on lotion. But this grown woman won’t wash her hands after using the bathroom


----------



## Kanky (Jun 14, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I’m confused why anyone would post about this if it happened to them.
> 
> I’m also confused about people calling other people out on hand hygiene. Unless that person is about to go and operate on your loved one or go cook your food, then shaking your head internally and keeping your mouth closed is probably best.



My kid called a woman out for not washing her hands.

Kid: Mommy she didn’t wash her hands!

Me: Shhhh!

Kid: *loud as all get out* But you have to wash your hands or you will have germs and get sick!

Nasty WhiteWoman and kid stare at each other. 

Nasty White Woman: *washes hands*

Kid: Good job! 

 

You lose a sticker at preschool if you don’t wash your hands and the teacher has to remind you. Maybe we need some kind reward system for white people who wash their hands and legs since they don’t think that basic hygiene is its own reward. 
http://<div class="tenor-gif-embed" data-postid="12114524" data-share-method="host" data-width="100%" data-aspect-ratio="1.7857142857142858"><a href="https://tenor.com/view/diddy-the-four-stare-smile-teasing-gif-12114524">Diddy The Four GIF</a> from <a href="https://tenor.com/search/diddy-gifs">Diddy GIFs</a></div><script type="text/javascript" async src="https://tenor.com/embed.js"></script>


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 14, 2019)

Kanky said:


> My kid called a woman out for not washing her hands.
> 
> Kid: Mommy she didn’t wash her hands!
> 
> ...


Oh Lord  

Kids will keep everyone in line.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 14, 2019)

It happens ALL THE TIME. You go to the bathroom. You hear the person in the stall next to you do their business. You hear them flush and leave the stall. You wait to hear them turn on the water.  Next sound is them leaving the damn bathroom. 

White woman are soooooo nasty!!!!

My hands actually tend to be dry and ashy bc I wash them sooo much.  I struggle with keeping them moisturized


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 14, 2019)

She deleted her account, LOL!


----------



## Choclatcotton (Jun 21, 2019)

We always run out of soap in our facilities, therefore, I have decided to carry a small bar of soap in a plastic container like I used to, wherever I go so I always have soap. The facilities soaps stinks and drys out your hands.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 8, 2019)

Can we update the title....
.first legs
...then hands
.......now clothing.



https://www.bbc.com/news/world-4890...s&ns_mchannel=social&ocid=socialflow_facebook



> *Is Stella McCartney right - should we stop washing our clothes?*
> By Ashitha NageshBBC News
> 
> "Basically, in life, rule of thumb: if you don't absolutely have to clean anything, don't clean it."
> ...


----------



## Kanky (Jul 9, 2019)

intellectualuva said:


> Can we update the title....
> .first legs
> ...then hands
> .......now clothing.
> ...


They are just so nasty.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 9, 2019)

Kanky said:


> They are just so nasty.



I don't get how spot cleaning jeans is enough. Dude said he has had them 10 years. That's 10 whole years of sitting in public wearing them, your dead skin cells, etc just.......gross.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jul 9, 2019)

I don't understand


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 16, 2019)

I was mad to see new likes on one of my postsin this thread bc I knew that brand new shenanigans were afoot.  

I was in an airport restroom in Connecticut the other day washing my hands- white lady calmly leaves the stall and bypasses the  sinks straight out the door. 

It’s so second nature to them that when you see it happen you be like:






You know what tho? I’ve started to see it at my local Korean bath house.  Women just jumping in the pools without showering or going from the sauna straight back into the pools. I notice that black women also shower longer and seemingly more thoroughly than the white women. I make it a point to go very early right after they clean then first thing in the am when it’s virtually empty. People act genuinely surprised/offended when you call them out on stuff too!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 16, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm not about to confront a fully grown adult stranger about washing their hands.


That's my MO outside of my job,  but at work I don't play any games. It's bad enough that I'm already working in a cesspool of filth. I don't need anyone making it worse especially from medical professionals. 

 The major culprits from my observation are white male MD's. I literally saw one resident sneeze directly into his hands and proceed to touch the keyboard to type medical orders in. It was bad enough that he was an orthopedic specialty so no telling how many dressing changes he did with his bare hands on these patients who had open wounds . 

I called him out in front of everyone, told him to get up and wash his hands, and promised him if I ever see it again I'm reporting him. The room was silent for like 3 seconds


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 16, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> That's my MO outside of my job,  but at work I don't play any games. It's bad enough that I'm already working in a cesspool of filth. I don't need anyone making it worse especially from medical professionals.
> 
> The major culprits from my observation are white male MD's. I literally saw one resident sneeze directly into his hands and proceed to touch the keyboard to type medical orders in. It was bad enough that he was an orthopedic specialty so no telling how many dressing changes he did with his bare hands on these patients who had open wounds .
> 
> I called him out in front of everyone, told him to get up and wash his hands, and promised him if I ever see it again I'm reporting him. The room was silent for like 3 seconds



Thank you for your service. And I'm not even joking.  

Isn't that how Western medicine became less dangerous, historically? A nurse suggested that they wash their hands before surgery. I feel like I read that somewhere.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 16, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> Thank you for your service. And I'm not even joking.
> 
> Isn't that how Western medicine became less dangerous, historically? A nurse suggested that they wash their hands before surgery. I feel like I read that somewhere.


Thank you SB

Good question. I'm not sure if it was a nurse because you know they like to credit only docs for past discoveries but here's the first link I found when I googled the history of handwashing . Credit was given to a Hungarian doc Ignaz Semmelweis and then years later Florence Nightingale Italy (nurse) . 
even after their research was proven and the mortality rate and illnesses plummeted, people still did not bother to practice hand washing hygiene across the board. Foul smh.

https://globalhandwashing.org/about-handwashing/history-of-handwashing/


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 16, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I’m also confused about people calling other people out on hand hygiene. Unless that person is about to go and operate on your loved one or go cook your food, then shaking your head internally and keeping your mouth closed is probably best.



Glad she was called out.



bellatiamarie said:


> He didn’t wash his hands or put on gloves and immediately he started tossing the food that was in the wok . I went back to the counter for a refund .



You should have told them the reason why or at leats yelp it.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jul 16, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I’m confused why anyone would post about this if it happened to them.
> 
> I’m also confused about people calling other people out on hand hygiene. Unless that person is about to go and operate on your loved one or go cook your food, then shaking your head internally and keeping your mouth closed is probably best.



They themselves may not be operating on your loved one or cooking your food but how do you know that the next person that they touch with their dirty hands isn't your doctor or your cook? How do you know that they won't contaminate the next surface that you or your child touch?

You can't get rid of all germs but you can reduce their numbers greatly by practicing proper hygiene.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 16, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> They themselves may not be operating on your loved one or cooking your food but how do you know that the next person that they touch with their dirty hands isn't your doctor or your cook? How do you know that they won't contaminate the next surface that you or your child touch?
> 
> You can't get rid of all germs but you can reduce their numbers greatly by practicing proper hygiene.


Both my doctor and my cook should both be thoroughly washing their hands directly before dealing with me or my food so this is a non issue. I’m more concerned about people touching their phones, which are very nasty, then touching me than I am about someone touching my doctor.

I don’t and never have disagreed with your last sentence.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 16, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> That's my MO outside of my job,  but at work I don't play any games. It's bad enough that I'm already working in a cesspool of filth. I don't need anyone making it worse especially from medical professionals.
> 
> The major culprits from my observation are white male MD's. I literally saw one resident sneeze directly into his hands and proceed to touch the keyboard to type medical orders in. It was bad enough that he was an orthopedic specialty so no telling how many dressing changes he did with his bare hands on these patients who had open wounds .
> 
> I called him out in front of everyone, told him to get up and wash his hands, and promised him if I ever see it again I'm reporting him. The room was silent for like 3 seconds


Surgeons are the worst. The only really bad altercation I’ve had with a doctor was demanding he scrub before he did a dressing change on my infant patient.


----------

